# Hardwood Floors Sanding Job



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

I have about 1,100 square feet of hardwood flooring that I need sanded for refinishing. I am going to stain them and finish them myself, but would like to pay someone to do the sanding for me. 

Do any of you do this or know someone who will do this? If so, respond to the thread or send me a PM. Quotes are appreciated!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

What kinda condition is the wood in?


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Kelly,
At the moment I am not 100% sure. We have to tear out some carpet above the floors before I can get a complete answer. What I do know is that the carpet is held in place with the tackless strip. I will be pulling the carpet out soon and can post pictures and give a better description of the floor then.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------

